# Am I too old?



## lovemetodeath (Nov 10, 2006)

I am 31 and currently i work as a nurse but i really want to do something i really love ie. MU.

I'm not necessarily talking about getting a job with MAC as i know i am now too old and hagged to do that kind of thing but i would just like to do SOMETHING. (don't get me wrong i would love to work for MAC

I have absolutely no training but my local college does do several beauty courses part time and on evenings, they do one which is basically learning to do special occasion MU (weddings etc.) and you need no previous experience, and thought it might be a good starting point.

A friend of mine who is a bit older than me and also has young children went off to college and learnt to do nail art etc. and is now running a succesful business from home doing peoples nails and it fits in with her kids and homelife too, this is the kind of thing i would like to do, although i would like to work in a store too especially as my kids are at school age now, but i want to do it with MU not nails.

Any body and ideas or encouragement?

Thanks


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 10, 2006)

31 is not old.  31 is just starting out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I worked as a MA for MAC starting at 33 or 34 (my memory sucks).  I had no formal training.  I used to shop there and they recruited me.  So the first rule is, there are no rules. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Taking classes sounds like a great idea.  It will give you experience and confidence.  A lot of makeup artistry at first is trial and error.  When you get that experience under your belt, you have the confidence and confidence is a must!  It will also help you determine what products will be good for starting your kit.

I don't know the protocol for freelancers in Scotland (Wish I did.  I have been a couple of times and would love to live there for a bit), but in the US, most of the dept store cosmetic companies have on-call freelancers.  They call you and offer you hours.  You get to pick the hours you want.  You can work evenings and weekends and still keep your regular job.  You may get a discount on some companies products as well, which is great for building that kit!

In the meantime, when you feel ready, start marketing yourself for personal freelance jobs, like weddings, etc.  One benefit of freelancing at a dept store is that people come in for makeup ideas for special occasions and that often leads to you doing a personal freelance job for them.  Some counters may frown on this, but it is just a given in the industry.  That's the way it works.  Often those personal freelance jobs lead to other (word of mouth is great advertising).

Follow your passion.  Give it a shot!  HTH


----------



## lovemetodeath (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks so much for your encouragment, i will indeed look at taking the classes and building up a portfolio and may well just start asking out of interest at my local MAC counter.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Nov 10, 2006)

Hun, I am 33 years young and JUST started with MAC 2 months ago.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that the "All ages, all races, all sexes" applies to their employees too. I've seen MAs in their 20s, 30s and 40s etc.


----------



## little teaser (Nov 10, 2006)

i have notice woman that work for mac and other companys that were even older than there 30 and still look like they fit in so im sure you wont have a problem other than that the others above gave great advice good luck to you..


----------



## sharyn (Nov 10, 2006)

I applied to a store in my city a few months ago and they told me that they couldn't give me the job cause I was too young and their customers prefered employees who were their age - between 30 and 60. 

and at my local MAC counter there's this lady, I'd say she's somewhere between 35 and 40, she does great make up and is very creative; and that's what MAC wants their employees to be like: talented, creative and friendly. There's plenty of companies who want their whole sales staff to look the same, but I dont think MAC's like that.

Like Simply Elegant said, "*All ages*, all races, all sexes" applies to their employees, too!!

If you really want to do it, you should defintiley go for it. start by taking classes. sometimes they dont only teach you how to apply eyeliner, but how to run a buissnes or, at least, get one started (at least, the school I'm at does that)... good luck to you!

Gosh my english sucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 let me know if i wrote complete s*** and/or none of this made sense at all


----------



## giz2000 (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm 40 and I freelance for MAC...I started permanent at a counter when I was 38....you are never too old for MAC!  It was a career change for me (I was a marriage/family therapist for 10 years and got tired of the rat race), but it was the best move I ever made!

It's funny because during events, I usually get asked by younger women to do their makeup because my makeup is usually tamer than the younger MAs that work with me (I can make Electric Eel look very natural!)...go figure!


----------



## lovalotz (Nov 10, 2006)

It's NEVER too late (or early 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) for anything!
Keep your focus and stay persistent no matter what!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Nov 11, 2006)

Not at all. To add onto what everyone else said, I am 37 and enjoy a career in freelance and behind the counter makeup. Actually I got hired at MAC at 30 and worked there until age 35. Age doesn't mean anything as long as you know what you're doing!

If you're creative and have a passion for something, you're never too old! Plus many people change fields when they get bored or want to follow their hearts and do what they really love. I say go for it


----------



## giz2000 (Nov 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *circusflavouredgum* 

 
_If you're creative and have a passion for something, you're never too old! Plus many people change fields when they get bored or want to follow their hearts and do what they really love. I say go for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So very, very true!!!  I have a such a good time at work, it's like not really working at all...


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 12, 2006)

Go for it girl! 
One of my favorite MA's is a woman about 50 and she just glows like you wouldn't believe. She's amazing and she can apply makeup like you would never believe-because it's her passion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You go for it and never think you are too old!


----------



## shabdebaz (Nov 13, 2006)

Just like everyone else said, you are just getting to be in your prime!  This is the time!  I also decided to change careers after being a respiratory therapist for over 6 years.  I have little kiddies and wanted to slow down from the whole career thing and do something FUN and that I LOVED.  I wanted a job where I could be a full time mommy and have a great part time job.  MAC fits in really well with this whole scheme.  I am well over 30 as well and have been with MAC a year now (my one year anniversary is coming up next week).  

I say it's never too late to change gears and do what you love, especially not at your age.


----------



## Sanne (Nov 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_31 is not old. 31 is just starting out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





I am working full time and I'm going to do a make-up course beside it. I'm going there 1 night a week right after my work for 1 school year, that equals 30 weeks, because of a scheduled holidays. After every class the result will be photographed, and I receive all those looks in a portfolio. 

I think this could be something for you as well, I have no idea if you have a school nearby who offers a course like this, but go find out!!! I hope you will find something you like!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 13, 2006)

I totaly agree with the girls. Use the tips given by the girls, follow your hart and just go for it!!


----------



## calbear (Nov 14, 2006)

I didn't start till I was over 30 as well so I sa go for it.  I know my store has been looking for a few older MA's to match our demographic. Trust me - if you can do makeup they don't care WHAT you look like.  Which is funny that MAC has gotten this counter culture stigma when they sell quite a bit to an older soccer mom type in many areas.


----------



## giz2000 (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calbear* 

 
_ Which is funny that MAC has gotten this counter culture stigma when they sell quite a bit to an older soccer mom type in many areas._

 
Very true...in my area, the majority of the customers fall into a few categories:  1) the soccer mom (mid-20's to mid 40's), 2) the older, wealthy tourist, and 3) the ladies in their 60's and up...we get our share of mid-teens - mid 20's women, but not as much as the other groups...


----------



## madkitty (Nov 14, 2006)

blimmin eck now I feel old at 32!!!! age is nothing hun x


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madkitty* 

 
_blimmin eck now I feel old at 32!!!!_

 
me to!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ................ lol


----------



## lovemetodeath (Nov 14, 2006)

Thankyou everyone, I am definatly going to take some classes and see what happens after that.


----------



## d_flawless (Nov 15, 2006)

career changes are actually a lot more common than people talk about. a lot of my customers come in and are like, "yeah i just started cutting hair 3 years ago" or whatever. if it's your dream, you'll be successful, because passion inspires hardwork.
you're never too young or old to be completely satisfied with your work, and you should never settle because it 'works' for you.


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Nov 15, 2006)

First of all, YOU ARE NOT OLD!
Second of all, you sound just like me. I'm currently going to school to become a nurse, and I want to be a nurse, but I my passion for make up is too great to not do SOMETHING with it. My Boy is actually a director, so one of my goals is to learn about special effects make up along with more traditional stuff so I can help Him make great films! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




What kind of nurse are you? I'm a nursing assistant on an orthopedic/trauma floor.


----------



## Ella_ (Nov 15, 2006)

My mum is 48 and thinking of getting into makeup art. So 31 is nothing.
Age is just a number, you are only as old as you feel


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ella_* 

 
_My mum is 48 and thinking of getting into makeup art. So 31 is nothing.
Age is just a number, you are only as old as you feel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Every year you get smarter!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Every year you get smarter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is so true!!!


----------

